# What do I do with new tool



## Ben1967 (May 1, 2015)

Hi! 

So I got one of those multitools for my birthday. The one that rotates and you can put accessories on it. But I honestly have no idea what to do with it. :confused1: I checked their website and there's hundreds of accessories, but it doesn't really explain what they're for exactly. :huh:
Can anyone tell me what you use it for? Like what do you use it for most at home? Don't want to just put it in the garage and never use it..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I use mine for under cutting wood trim when installing flooring---cutting holes in drywall--cutting P-traps---removing hard old caulk---


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a painter and I use it for lots of things. Odd wood cutouts where a circular saw or reciprocating saw won't work. I use it to do drywall cutouts. And, as h'mike said, undercutting wood trim on flooring installs, well, let's just say it's invaluable doing that task. Most of them also have a sanding attachment which makes it a great tool for sanding hard to reach areas or small items.

Don't limit your tool, it can be used to do so many things.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Everything said above and:
Removing 50 years of accumulated caulk between brick and brick mould.
True flush cutting of wood anywhere needed.
As a power scrubber using a green pad cut to match the sanding pad.
Very handy for breaking the seal on modern windows when the glass needs replacing (low speed and heavy gloves).


Of all the blades, I am least fond of the sanding pad. The paper is way expensive and the pad seems to wear quickly.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> The one that rotates and you can put accessories on it.


Ayuh,... Talk about a Vague description that means pretty much Nothin,......

The posts above seem to assume it's a vibratory tool, 'n not a rotatin' tool,....


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Does it rotate or oscillate? Big difference. 

Rotating, I use mine for wood carving, sanding small curves, engraving, etc. 

Oscillating, I haven't gotten one yet (next on the list), but I will use it as a detail sander and flush cutter (cutting straight into material).


----------



## Ben1967 (May 1, 2015)

Sorry about that! It's a rotary tool. Just checked, it's a dremel 3000.
Thanks for the examples . So you mainly do more craft stuff with it then Mort?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I once cut the track pin off my dozer with a dremel, worked like a charm. Great to file toe nails also.  :whistling2: It is a handy little tool for many things.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

BigJim said:


> I once cut the track pin off my dozer with a dremel, worked like a charm. Great to file toe nails also.  :whistling2: It is a handy little tool for many things.


Key word "little".


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can be used to cut a new screw driver slot if the head gets rounded off.
I've got one but hardly ever use it.
We where hoping it was an ossilating tool, now that I use all the time.
One use that was not mention for the ossilating tool is cutting out old grout, a whole lot faster then a Dremel tool.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Ben1967 said:


> Sorry about that! It's a rotary tool. Just checked, it's a dremel 3000. Thanks for the examples . So you mainly do more craft stuff with it then Mort?


Same one I have. 

Yes, that's mostly what I use mine for. I've used it to sharpen my circular saw blade, jury is out on how well it worked. 

I've had bad luck with the cutoff wheels, but maybe I got a crappy set or I'm using them for a heavier duty purpose than they were designed for. 

Overall, I use it quite often. A word of advice, don't accidentally push the button that holds the rotating bit stationary while it's on. Moral of the story, it sucks to wedge a screwdriver in there to change bits.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Well--different tool---the main use for mine is trim work--a sanding drum used to clean up a coped cut---


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Mort said:


> I've had bad luck with the cutoff wheels, but maybe I got a crappy set or I'm using them for a heavier duty purpose than they were designed for.


I thought it always took 10-15 wheels to cut through a nail. :laughing:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> I thought it always took 10-15 wheels to cut through a nail. :laughing:


Well hell, you must've gotten the heavy duty ones, Mr. Moneybags. :laughing:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Well scratch my first post that was for a MF tool.

The Dremel is more of a toy than a tool but I have used mine:
With right angle attachment to cut out underlayment under a toe kick .
To rout out the glass receiver channel in the top of the bottom sash of a wood window.
With sanding drum to clean old putty from widow sash prior to applying linseed oil for sealing.
With a lot of cutting discs to trim an HVAC duct opening to add a proper boot.
Cutting off various nails and small bolts.
In a pinch with a zip bit it can cut an outlet hole or two in drywall.

Buy the largest accessory kit you can find and you will find a use for most of it. Harbor Freight does have a large kit for a decent price.


----------



## Ben1967 (May 1, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

I've had the same Dremel for more than 30 years and use it to build RC model airplanes and for polishing small stuff.


----------

